# DIY Swop Meet - Concentrates



## StompieZA (21/11/18)

Hozit guys, 

So not sure if something like this is been done or posted up before

Alot of DIYers have a bucket full of concentrates and half of them aren't being used or you dont like them.

Perhaps we could list all the concentrates which you would be keen on trading for another concentrate which you need or want which someone else doesnt want?

List your concentrates you want to trade with a list of wanted concentrates and we can start swapping?

Any input? good idea? bad idea?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (21/11/18)

The idea sounds rather appealing to me! 
Now I might finally have the motivation to go and properly list my concentrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (21/11/18)

Vaporator00 said:


> The idea sounds rather appealing to me!
> Now I might finally have the motivation to go and properly list my concentrates



I need to also sit and do an inventory check..lol then i can update my E-liquid and other DIY websites so that i can also see what can be made.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Beserker786 (21/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> I need to also sit and do an inventory check..lol then i can update my E-liquid and other DIY websites so that i can also see what can be made.


I’m in if it’s in jhb/Sandton etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (21/11/18)

Beserker786 said:


> I’m in if it’s in jhb/Sandton etc



Im also in Sandton and live in kempton. 

Think everyone needs to also put their location. 
Everyone can then arrange courier if not close to each other or meet up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/11/18)

What a brilliant idea @StompieZA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/11/18)

Good idea!
I have a lot of these concentrates.
Just have to find the time to list them

Reactions: Like 3


----------

